# An EMP Attack Can Be Devastating to the United States



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2014)

I was listening to this program the other night, about the vulnerability of the electricial grid system in the United States.  There has to be some maintenance and improvements made to the entire system, but the government does not want to spend the money.  It puts everyone in a deadly situation if we were to have an EMP situation created by a solar flare, or a nuclear terrorist from another country.  

Here is some information about how an EMP attack would affect all of us...



> Date: 07-08-14
> Host: George Noory
> Guests: Bill Bean, William R. Forstchen
> 
> ...


 
http://humanevents.com/2014/06/25/congress-wants-more-answers-on-emp-threat/

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/roscoe-bartlett-emp-762/2012/08/28/id/450008/

http://commdocs.house.gov/committees/security/has204000.000/has204000_0.htm


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2014)

North Korea has already orbited a low-orbit (500km) satellite over the U.S. from a southerly direction (from which we have no early warning capabilities). It is said that they are sharing tech from Russia and Iran and have already test-detonated the proper type of nuclear bombs (high gamma radiation) that could black out the entire U.S. if detonated mid-continent.

Scary stuff ...


----------



## kcvet (Jul 10, 2014)

it is a clear and present danger. and our enemies know it. rogues like Iran, China and N Korea have the know how to pull it off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2014)

They said that although the federal government won't spend the money to beef up the grid, it can be done individually by the states, and would cost each person around $2-$3 a year for 15 years to accomplish it.

Review of the book One Second After, and short video by the author.  I've tried to get on his site, but it's been crashed since the radio show a couple of days ago, too many people wanting to check it out. http://www.americanthinker.com/2013/11/one_second_after.html


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2014)

Not a camper myself,  but getting into a camping 'state of mind' is something everyone should be doing.   I just realized,  as my power went out last week, that I have no cooking ability.  We had a large outdoor grill with a side burner for years.  
I sold it last year and now I need to buy a little  propane camping stove.  And I plan to do that today. 

The solar light idea is great!   ..they make some really bright LED options.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2014)

Now I have to start planning on how to build a Faraday cage around my computer ... not that it would matter, though, because the electricity needed to run my surviving machine wouldn't be there.

Guess I'll have to get going on that solar power system ... I don't know that much about EMP yet, but I think I'm going to be educating myself on it. For example, would a solar cell be affected? The batteries? Or just the electronic components used to regulate the power - the inverter, etc.? 

So many questions ... so little time ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

From this article it seems that batteries, etc. may be okay...http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/scalar_tech/esp_scalartech39.htm


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> From this article it seems that batteries, etc. may be okay...http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/scalar_tech/esp_scalartech39.htm



An excellent resource - thank you.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We have some things to be prepared for anything, like small pump water filter, small generator, long lasting emergency candles, lightsticks, hand operated flashlights, wood for the fireplace, etc. That was a good idea that you gave Ina, HFL, about the solar lamps. Besides food, water and supplies, those in cities *will need some ammo to protect their homes and property from vandals. We know how quickly they'll take advantage in these situations. *It would be hard to survive, especially if there was no water, gasoline access, etc. There's no way I'd want to live in an apartment during something like that.



If you shoot one of those vandals they will know you have something BIGGER in there to protect,Im guessing they will come back droves to see what you're hiding.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2014)

Not a problem, will accommodate them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's a video and some more information about the possible severity of an attack like this, for those interested...http://www.emptaskforcenhs.com/


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 22, 2014)

A lot of these so-called expert talking about an  EMP Attack and how to go about it should just keep their mouths shut.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2014)

A lot of these possible targets and tactics have been there/known. This should not be a revelation to the experts. Some times I think over covering these possibilities puts ideas in terrorists head. You can plan for a lot of contingencies but not all, it's simply not feasible. 

A portable emp device strong enough to disable a power grid isn't exactly available at Radio Shack. They need access to engineers and techs just as they would for a nuke. Not that it can't happen but I would more worried strategically placed bombs before I would an emp device.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

There are low tech ways a few people with rifles.....oil draining at facilities....overheating....grid collapsing.   Same results, and easier.  It happened recently, almost shut down the East Coast.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> There are low tech ways a few people with rifles.....oil draining at facilities....overheating....grid collapsing.   Same results, and easier.  It happened recently, almost shut down the East Coast.



That's the thing. There are low tech ways to wreak a lot of havoc. But they've been around and a possibility for years if not decades. 

A lot of journalists, politicians and talking heads simply like to play a game of gotcha. I frequently agree and like judge Shapiro but I think she and her experts are playing a game of gotcha for political gain. Also many not tech savy or who normally don't pay attention to technical details are unnecessarily awed and aghast at things that they don't have information or knowledge about-it's not that they are ignorant they simply haven't spent enough time with the subject matter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

I used to think that an EMP attack was a Western way of thinking - kill without killing. 

Since our present headaches include such opponents as ISIS, who don't put the same value on human life as we do, I would think we wouldn't have to worry about an EMP attack from _them_, at least ...


----------



## Sid (Aug 23, 2014)

Around here repairs and improvemnets are being made to the system, have been for years.


----------



## Sid (Aug 23, 2014)

They (the enemy whoever that is) needs the techknowlogy as much as we do.
      Destroy the grid, they have lost the ability to find and track down. There wil be survivors.
     Keep the grid intact and gain control over it, you pretty much have folks under your thumb.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Sid said:


> They (the enemy whoever that is) needs the techknowlogy as much as we do.
> Destroy the grid, they have lost the ability to find and track down. There wil be survivors.
> Keep the grid intact and gain control over it, you pretty much have folks under your thumb.



But there isn't just one grid - there are thousands and thousands around the world. So theoretically some sand-flea in Iraq could destroy the grid that controls Washington D.C. and still have their own grids working fine.


----------



## Sid (Aug 24, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> But there isn't just one grid - there are thousands and thousands around the world. So theoretically some sand-flea in Iraq could destroy the grid that controls Washington D.C. and still have their own grids working fine.



        So theoretically you could be right.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2014)

Sid said:


> So theoretically you could be right.



Story of my life ...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2014)

Inside New York City's Most Secret Basement
Do you know what lies deep below New York's Grand Central Terminal?

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/newyobasemese2 (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2014)

Electro-magnetic warfare is here...http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/military/electromagnetic-warfare-is-here


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 28, 2014)

I would be more worried about what the initial emp attack would do to things like pace makers and other electronic medical devices used daily. Power would eventually be restored but what would an emp pulse or wave do the circuitry of something like a pacemaker.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

Dangerous sunspot aligning with earth...http://www.wnd.com/2014/08/nasa-dangerous-sunspot-aligning-with-earth/#DucmIuzA5qAzj2Tp.99


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## hearlady (Sep 26, 2017)

I just hope this isn't what N Korea has in store for us. I'd rather take their threats seriously and be wrong then the other way around.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 26, 2017)

I read Forstchen's first novel, "One Second After" earlier this year. It's a frightening tale. Very compelling. Here's a description:



> New York Times best selling author William R. Forstchen now brings us a story which can be all too terrifyingly real...a story in which one man struggles to save his family and his small North Carolina town after America loses a war, in one second, a war that will send America back to the Dark Ages...A war based upon a weapon, an Electro Magnetic Pulse (EMP). A weapon that may already be in the hands of our enemies.
> Months before publication, _One Second After_ has already been cited on the floor of Congress as a book all Americans should read, a book already being discussed in the corridors of the Pentagon as a truly realistic look at a weapon and its awesome power to destroy the entire United States, literally within one second. It is a weapon that the _Wall Street Journal_ warns could shatter America. In the tradition of _On the Beach_, _Fail Safe_ and _Testament_, this book, set in a typical American town, is a dire warning of what might be our future...and our end.


There are two other books in the series, on that just was published in the past year. 

The 2nd book "One Year After" continues the tale of life without power and how it impacts one very small town in NC. The last book, "The Final Day" was published in January this year. From the jacket:



> Since the detonation of nuclear weapons above the United States more than two years ago, the small town of Black Mountain, North Carolina has suffered famine, civil war, and countless deaths. Now, after defeating a new, tyrannical federal government, John Matherson and his community intend to restore their world to what it was before the EMP apocalypse. For the most part, they are succeeding.
> This period of relative stability doesn’t last long. A new, aggressive government announces that it’s taking over and ceding large portions of the country to China and Mexico. The Constitution is no longer in effect, and what’s left of the U.S. Army has been deployed to suppress rebellion in the remaining states. John fears he and his town will be targets.
> General Bob Scales, John’s old commanding officer and closest friend from prewar days, is sent to bring John into line. Will John and his people accept the new, autocratic regime? Or will revolution rip the fledgling nation apart at the seams?
> Months before publication, William R. Forstchen’s novel _One Second After_ was cited on the floor of Congress as a book all Americans should read. This third book in the series immerses readers once more in the story of our nation’s struggle to rebuild itself after an electromagnetic pulse wipes out all electricity and plunges the country into darkness, starvation, and death.


----------



## Trade (Sep 26, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Now I have to start planning on how to build a Faraday cage around my computer ... not that it would matter, though, because the electricity needed to run my surviving machine wouldn't be there.
> 
> Guess I'll have to get going on that solar power system ... I don't know that much about EMP yet, but I think I'm going to be educating myself on it. For example, would a solar cell be affected? The batteries? Or just the electronic components used to regulate the power - the inverter, etc.?
> 
> So many questions ... so little time ...



My Armageddon plan is based on the KISS (Keep it simple stupid) principle. I'm maintaining a good supply of ammo. Notice I didn't say guns. To paraphrase the Marines, all you need are a few good guns. But you need to have lots and lots of ammo for them. As long as you have rounds, you can get whatever else you need.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2017)

I just read an article about the downside of self-driving cars. One argument against is that they would also be part of a grid, and an enemy could instantly disable a huge number of vehicles in an instant. Think what that would do!

Also, the cars could be used to hack into our computers and cell phones. I'm beginning to feel like I'm living in a nightmarish sci-fi movie.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sunny said:


> I just read an article about the downside of self-driving cars. One argument against is that they would also be part of a grid, and an enemy could instantly disable a huge number of vehicles in an instant. Think what that would do!
> 
> Also, the cars could be used to hack into our computers and cell phones. I'm beginning to feel like I'm living in a nightmarish sci-fi movie.



Actually, the book I referenced above makes clear that any of the more recent cars, with all the electronics built in, just ceased to function when the EMP was detonated over the US. Anything electronic/electric ceases to function if not shielded. The book describes how the only cars that ran were older models. Describes the flood of folks who were stopped dead in their tracks on the interstate.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 26, 2017)

Bobw235 said:


> Actually, the book I referenced above makes clear that any of the more recent cars, with all the electronics built in, just ceased to function when the EMP was detonated over the US. Anything electronic/electric ceases to function if not shielded. The book describes how the only cars that ran were older models. Describes the flood of folks who were stopped dead in their tracks on the interstate.




Wouldnt even older style cars run out of gas eventually?


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, Bob, I had no idea he had a third book out.  Going to have to check it out at the library.  The first two give me the willies something bad....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Wouldnt even older style cars run out of gas eventually?



Hence, the reason serious preppers stockpile things like gas. 

But yes, the gas pumps at the service stations would stop working as well as soon as the EMP went off.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 26, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Hence, the reason serious preppers stockpile things like gas.
> 
> But yes, the gas pumps at the service stations would stop working as well as soon as the EMP went off.



Yes, but how much can you stockpile?  

My view on all this is, I want to die quickly and not suffer for months without my A/C and meds just to die in a few months anyway when everything runs out or someone shoots me.


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 26, 2017)

older vehicles that do not have all the electronics of today and that use propane for fuel will stand a better chance after an emp. and propane does not have shelf life however it is not as efficient as gas.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, but how much can you stockpile?



It depends. 

At some of the larger prepper sites, I believe they have underground tanks with manual hand pumps. The smaller ones probably just have a bunch of 55-gallon drums sitting around.



> My view on all this is, I want to die quickly and not suffer for months without my A/C and meds just to die in a few months anyway when everything runs out or someone shoots me.



A lot of people share that view.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> older vehicles that do not have all the electronics of today and that use propane for fuel will stand a better chance after an emp. and propane does not have shelf life however it is not as efficient as gas.



That's true, but I wonder how long before the propane would run out, and how many vehicles in America use propane currently?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's true, but I wonder how long before the propane would run out, and how many vehicles in America use propane currently?



Don't throw your bicycle away just yet! I think that would become the major means of transportation ... well, that and horses ...


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> It depends.
> 
> At some of the larger prepper sites, I believe they have underground tanks with manual hand pumps. The smaller ones probably just have a bunch of 55-gallon drums sitting around.
> 
> ...



I knew a guy back during the gasoline rationing of the 70s that bought some barrels, buried them(why bury them..?) and filled them with gas that he bought, 5 gallons at a time using a jerry can.  Whew, what a lot of work for little or no gain.

Gas kind of has a shelf life, tends to go bad after a year~ year-and-a-half.  You can put stabilizer in it, and get a little more storage life out of it.


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, but how much can you stockpile?
> 
> My view on all this is, I want to die quickly and not suffer for months without my A/C and meds just to die in a few months anyway when everything runs out or someone shoots me.



I'm with you on that, CeeCee.  We were talking sometime back about a "nuclear winter" and I, for one, have no desire to try to live through that.  I'll just kick off and leave the dwindling supplies for those whose survival instincts are better than mine.  I'm not sure I'd have a lot to contribute to society at that time, anyway.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 26, 2017)

jujube said:


> I'm with you on that, CeeCee.  We were talking sometime back about a "nuclear winter" and I, for one, have no desire to try to live through that.  I'll just kick off and leave the dwindling supplies for those whose survival instincts are better than mine.  I'm not sure I'd have a lot to contribute to society at that time, anyway.




Yep, especially if it happens when we are 110 degrees which is all summer...no thanks.

not the nuclear winter but something else....Fresno might be doable in a nuclear winter, lol.

The reality is that it will be a lot harder and worse than even the preppers thought.


----------

